# 1979 Evinrude 25hp shaft length?



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

I am looking to buy a 18 to 25hp motor for my 14'2" lund. I have a line on a great looking 1979 evinrude 25hp model 25904R. The question is what shaft length is this motor?









If it is indeed a short shaft great it will work if not then I am still looking for a motor.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

Short Shaft !


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

Awesome Jonrude thanks


----------

